#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Which are the wonderful places you have visited in Sri Lanka?

## Bhavya

There are lots of reason to love Sri Lanka, Travel and explore is one of the main reason people love Sri Lanka. As an island country, Sri Lanka enriched with lots of eye-catching beautiful places to explore. Can you guys tell me Which are the wonderful places you have visited in Sri Lanka?

----------


## subasan

> There are lots of reason to love Sri Lanka, Travel and explore is one of the main reason people love Sri Lanka. As an island country, Sri Lanka enriched with lots of eye-catching beautiful places to explore. Can you guys tell me Which are the wonderful places you have visited in Sri Lanka?


Being in Sri Lanka for more than a year I've visited some of the places. I've travelled to Jaffna, Kankesanthurai, Wilpattu forest, Batticaloa, Arugam Bay, Trinco, Galle, Hikkaduwa, Unawatuna, Kandy, Nuwara Elliya. I'm travelling to Hatton and Sripada this weekend. Planning to visit Mirissa next month. Sinharaja forest is in my list. Let me know if there's any other place worth visiting.

----------


## Bhavya

> Being in Sri Lanka for more than a year I've visited some of the places. I've travelled to Jaffna, Kankesanthurai, Wilpattu forest, Batticaloa, Arugam Bay, Trinco, Galle, Hikkaduwa, Unawatuna, Kandy, Nuwara Elliya. I'm travelling to Hatton and Sripada this weekend. Planning to visit Mirissa next month. Sinharaja forest is in my list. Let me know if there's any other place worth visiting.


Wow, Within one year you have visited lots of places in Sri Lanka, Pasikuda, Adam’s Peak, Dambulla Golden Temple, Ella and Meemure these are some of the beautiful places in Sri Lanka to visit. After visiting these places in Sri Lanka, what you think about Sri Lanka?

----------


## subasan

> Wow, Within one year you have visited lots of places in Sri Lanka, Pasikuda, Adam’s Peak, Dambulla Golden Temple, Ella and Meemure these are some of the beautiful places in Sri Lanka to visit. After visiting these places in Sri Lanka, what you think about Sri Lanka?


I'm having a laid-back life now and this country is perfect for this transition. Pasikuda (Batticaloa) and Adam's Peak (Sripada) are covered already. Ella is a good place and I'm hearing about Meemure for the first time. I prefer South mostly as the roadways are better at this part of the country else the time taken for travel is absurd.

----------


## Beacon

Meemure is in my travel diary to-do list as well! Even, we went there a day by car's and bike couldn't reach there because of the road condition! I think it's better if someone can create a post about what are the stuffs a traveler to meemure needs to think before they prepare the trip! Eg: NO car's but bike, no jackets but swim suits and slippers,etc,etc.

----------


## Bhavya

> Meemure is in my travel diary to-do list as well! Even, we went there a day by car's and bike couldn't reach there because of the road condition! I think it's better if someone can create a post about what are the stuffs a traveler to meemure needs to think before they prepare the trip! Eg: NO car's but bike, no jackets but swim suits and slippers,etc,etc.


Thanks for your suggestion Beacon, Will create a post as soon as possible. By the way, you didn't share about the places you have visited in Sri Lanka, I would like to hear from you  :Wink:

----------


## subasan

> Thanks for your suggestion Beacon, Will create a post as soon as possible. By the way, you didn't share about the places you have visited in Sri Lanka, I would like to hear from you


Can you share the locations you've travelled?

----------


## subasan

> Meemure is in my travel diary to-do list as well! Even, we went there a day by car's and bike couldn't reach there because of the road condition! I think it's better if someone can create a post about what are the stuffs a traveler to meemure needs to think before they prepare the trip! Eg: NO car's but bike, no jackets but swim suits and slippers,etc,etc.


This place sounds interesting. If I've company, I'll surely do it.

----------


## Bhavya

> Can you share the locations you've travelled?


Yeah sure, till now I have visited Kataragama, Nuwara Eliya, Peradeniya Park, Dhalathamaligawa, Jaffna KKS beach resort, Jaffna chatty beach, Jaffna casuarina beach, Ambewala farm, Thunkinda waterfalls, Batticaloa Kallady bridge, Pasikuda beach and Trincomalee Nilaveli beach.

----------


## subasan

> Yeah sure, till now I have visited Kataragama, Nuwara Eliya, Peradeniya Park, Dhalathamaligawa, Jaffna KKS beach resort, Jaffna chatty beach, Jaffna casuarina beach, Ambewala farm, Thunkinda waterfalls, Batticaloa Kallady bridge, Pasikuda beach and Trincomalee Nilaveli beach.


Thunkinda waterfalls sounds fun. How was your experience there?

----------


## Bhavya

> Thunkinda waterfalls sounds fun. How was your experience there?


It was an adventure and funfilled experience, I went there with my friends and A/Level teachers just after we completed our A/Level exams, While climbing the top my sandals was broken ( point noted no one wore shoes because didn't prepare the destination beforehand) So I climbed with my bare feet but When I reach the top my feeling was the pain is worth. while climbing we took rest in the small stalls enjoyed some Sri Lankan snacks and took so many pictures. The memories are evergreen.

----------


## subasan

> It was an adventure and funfilled experience, I went there with my friends and A/Level teachers just after we completed our A/Level exams, While climbing the top my sandals was broken ( point noted no one wore shoes because didn't prepare the destination beforehand) So I climbed with my bare feet but When I reach the top my feeling was the pain is worth. while climbing we took rest in the small stalls enjoyed some Sri Lankan snacks and took so many pictures. The memories are evergreen.


There's always one girl in every group with this sandals problem. So, you're that one girl :P 

Your answer sounded like a good trekking trip  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> There's always one girl in every group with this sandals problem. So, you're that one girl :P


Yeah, unfortunately, it was me  :Frown:  



> Your answer sounded like a good trekking trip


Yeah, it was a wonderful trekking trip, Give it a try.

----------


## subasan

> Yeah, unfortunately, it was me  
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was a wonderful trekking trip, Give it a try.


Sure, I love to trek to waterfalls. I've done that many times in India. What's the best month to go there?

----------


## Bhavya

> Sure, I love to trek to waterfalls. I've done that many times in India. What's the best month to go there?


June, July is the best month to visit Dhunkinda waterfalls.

----------


## subasan

> June, July is the best month to visit Dhunkinda waterfalls.


Thanks. I'll add this place to my list.

----------


## Bhavya

> Thanks. I'll add this place to my list.


You are most welcome. After your visit share your experience with us.

----------

